# Echolotverleih



## roadrunn3r (10. Juni 2003)

MeepMeep

Fahre nächste Woche für 3 Wochen nach norge an'n Nordfjord, konnte mich bisher allerdings noch nicht zum Kauf eines Echolots überwinden.

Kennt jemand vielleicht einen Echoltverleih im Raum Kassel oder auf dem Weg von Kassel nach Kiel ??

'S gibt ja auch, soweit ich weiss Läden die Echolote Verleihen und beim anschliessenden Kauf den Mitpreis verrechnen, das wär natürlich optimal.

Gruss roadrunn3r


----------



## Toddi (10. Juni 2003)

Ich klinke mich hier mal frech mit ein. Für mich wäre eine Möglichkeit des Verleihs im Raum Hamburg von Interesse. Ich will mich auch noch nicht für nen Kauf überwinden. Dazu nutze ich das Ding dann einfach zu selten.

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## angeltreff (11. Juni 2003)

Kann leider nicht helfen, da ich nicht aus der Gegend bin. Mein Händler vor Ort verleiht. Von daher kann ich Euch nur empfehlen, Eure Händler in der Nähe abzutelefonieren.


----------



## scholle01 (11. Juni 2003)

Bauer Electronic macht sowas in Zusammenarbeit mit Elchferien, muss mal heut abend gucken ob da ne Adresse beisteht.

Läuft alles über den Postweg.


----------



## thymallus (11. Juni 2003)

hallo,

Eingabe "echolotverleih" bei google ergibt 15 hits, dabei auch "Angelcenter Kassel".

Gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## Jirko (11. Juni 2003)

klickst du hier... habe mir für meinen letzten aprilturn dort ein echolot ausgeliehen. pro woche € 65,-- (10 tagenutzung).

ist aber auch nur zur tiefenlotung und erkennung der bodenstrukturen geeignet! (meine meinung).

viel spaß und petri heil in norge #h


----------



## andreasm (11. Juni 2003)

*elchferien*

ich hatte vor einigen Jahren ein Echolot von elchferien (Hersteller Bauer Elektronik) Fazit: Geräte nicht zu empfehlen!!

ich habe mir dann vor 2 jahren ein einfaches Gerät über ebay gekauft


----------



## scalar (11. Juni 2003)

Hast über einen Angelreiseveranstalter begucht? Frag dort, ob Du ein Echi leihen kannst. Ansonsten reicht zur Not auch ne Detailreiche Seekarte aus. Die aber würde ich mir mindestens besorgen. Es sei denn, Du riechst den Fisch (;-)

Zur allerallergrößten Not geht es auch ohne.  Nur gehört dann das auffinden von Kanten, Löchern etc, zum Glücksspiel. Gehen tut es aber auch (;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Juni 2003)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch ein Echolot von Bauer-Elektronik, gemietet über Elchferien. Das Teil ist nicht einen Cent wert. :v:v:v
Lass die Finger von den Dingern.
Man kann die Echolote von Elchferien aber glaube ich bloß mieten wenn man da ein Ferienhaus gebucht hat.


----------



## scalar (11. Juni 2003)

@Stuffel. ist meist so, dass man Echis nur beim Veranstalter mieten kann, wo man gebucht hat. 

@roadrunn3r, fahrt Ihr mit mehreren? Dann schmeißt doch für ein Echi zusammen. Dann kost es nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## schroe (11. Juni 2003)

Hi,
habt ihr hier schon geschaut?
Glaube hsobolewski vom Board verleiht und verschickt auch.


----------

